# Dubai labour law !!? Help please



## spirit (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi every one,
Can any one help me please??
i am a female nurse, i worked for my current employer (private hospital) for 19 months then i resigned, i got a very good offer from a pharmaceutical company to work with them ASAP. i was supposed to work my 3 months notice period but i requested for early release from work that was approved so i worked 50 days out of 90 days. i paid the company the remaining days i did not work in my notice period. i asked my HR if i will be banned for 6 months - 1 year ? so they told me '' NO BAN '' and i asked them if its possible to transfer my visa to the new employer so he said as long as there is no competition with them they can transfer my visa. but they will not give me NOC so i called the ministry of labour dubai to get some informations about the law and they told me that i will be automatically banned?!! Am i entitled to any end of service or my remaining annual leave days and my public holidays that i've worked? l do not know what to do.. i lived in dubai my whole life and cant get back to my original country cause of politics .. please i need to know what can i do !! :scared::scared:
thank you


----------

